# aba turbo running rich



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

just got my aba setup running if thats what you wanna call it . it idles like absolute crap . smoking black . running 30 lb injectors and atp chip for them . stock fpr . i replace all the vac lines and check for boost leaks . i unplugged the o2 sensor it didnt change anything except that it didnt struggle to get out of vac . so i changed the o2 sensor hasnt changed anything . i checked all the wires and cap rotor and all the usual stuff . im starting to get frustrated . any ideas would be great . car also seems like its misfiring a bit and yes the firing order is right i checked the timing and its on . 


_Modified by bmpmk3T at 7:12 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

somebody has to have an idea


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Have you tried putting the stock chip and injectors back in?


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

i swapped the stock chip back in cause when i put the comuter i bought with the atp chip in the car it didnt work the car wouldnt start . when i put the stock chip in it ran but i dont remember how it ran . i found out the chip was in backwards . so i put it in the car started right up .


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

try putting those stock injectors in there


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (GTijoejoe)*

why do you think its the injectors . i dont understand why if i have the chip to run the 30lb injectors why it wouldnt work .


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

the ecu i bought was chipped i took the chip out and put it in my ecu could that be the problem cause i sent atp a message and they said that there chips are ecu specific . the ecu is the same code but the stock chip has a different code then the numbers on the other ecu .


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

are the engine computers the same ecu code???? I know when you swap around obdII ecu's this sorta thing happens.....since older obd2 cars have lesser emissions equipment....and throwing in a later computer will cause idling issues.....but idunno about obdI


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (dhutchvento)*

the ecu codes are the same .


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

ttt


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

One word, C2 software... oh oops that two words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (JBETZ)*

yeah im beggining to think the same i scored an alright deal on the chip but if thats what it i thats causing all these problems im thinking im gonna be giving c2 a call . i wanna rule everything else out first also where are is everyone routing the isv hose to. ive got it going to the intake piipe . i dont know if that makes a difference or not .


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_One word, C2 software... oh oops that two words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2...What John Said


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (Salsa GTI)*

planning on going with c2 just wanna get the car running better before i go drop all kinds of money on the c2 software . it should still run ok witht the atp chip just not as nice as it would with the c2 . when say it idles bad i mean barely at all liek its struggling to stay running .


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

disconnected the maf sensor today and the idle is really good and the smoking stopped . i didnt actually get to drive the car yet but is it even possible to drive the car without the maf .


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

get a new MAF....i got a good aba obd1 here if your interested....PM me......but if you unplug the maf and it gets BETTER, then that should tell you a little bit
just PM me, i got one


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (clarksongli)*

alright man let me see if i got one laying around first dont wanna buy something i already have you know


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

took it for a ride finally today with the maf unplugged and it idles and runs fine is that normal ?


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: aba turbo running rich (bmpmk3T)*

butt dyno confirms more power


----------



## 92 20v passat (Mar 25, 2003)

yah with it unplugged and it runs fine means you need a new maf sensor. should get a new maf and get a vr6 housing and put the sensor in it so you can run 3in intake.


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (92 20v passat)*

yeah im gonna get the new maf im obviously not gonna run like this forever . its running a little richer then i would like . but right now im just happy to drive it . ive heard that the bov will screw with the maf reading so if i change it is it still gonnna run like crap with the maf hooked up ?


_Modified by bmpmk3T at 10:29 PM 8-4-2007_


----------

